
YUI 2.7.0 on TaskSpeed » Yahoo User Interface Blog - eferraiuolo
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2009/04/13/yui-270-on-taskspeed/
======
sh1mmer
Most significant paragraph from the whole piece:

 _Though YUI performs ably, it’s my opinion that the numbers seen in TaskSpeed
should be taken with a hefty grain of salt. The tests are designed to exercise
library abstraction logic against DOM-intensive operations. The issue here is
twofold:

1\. Not all libraries (YUI included) have abstraction logic for all of the
specific tasks, which breaks the apples-to-apples comparison.

2\. And in order to get meaningful numbers, the test operations are iterated
up to 500 times or performed against excessive numbers of nodes. In real-world
cases, these conditions are not the norm, meaning the differences are
exaggerated, perhaps even grossly._

~~~
eferraiuolo
Agreed. When I was writing the TaskSpeed test-case for YUI; I definitely
gather these same views a Luke. While working on the YUI test-case, Luke and I
had some good discussions around our thoughts about the test. He did a great
job bringing them together cohesively in this write-up.

